# 2012 Golf R w Dynaudio - need a big upgrade



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

Here's the situation;

I have a 2012 Golf R with RNS-510 and Dynaudio. It's a Canadian model. I am very picky when it comes to SQ and I like full, punchy bass. So one 12" JL in a sealed enclosure is what I am happy with. 

I understand the principle of damping factor in an amp and the value of good quality speaker control over upgrading the speakers alone. 

Some of the guys up here with the same car run a LOC and keep the factory HU. I've listened to some of the set-ups and while it will sound fine to most people, it's not acceptable to me. None of them have isolated the inside speakers with a HPF. This really bothers me. I hate distortion. 

In my 86 Golf VR, I run a JL 300/2 for my 4 fronts and a Zapco 200AG for my 12" JL W0 with a 1 Farad cap. I have a JVC Arsenal single din in that car. Sounds great. Oh yeah, mid market JL VR speakers up front. 

I have looked into the Audison BitOne when i was considering keeping the RNS-510, and while interesting, I don't think I'll be happy with it. All of this because the car has Dynaudio. It's causing some major problems! I know that Audison, or their parent company, is coming out with a DSP designed for these kinds of systems after CES in February. But I don't want to wait for something that still may not solve my problem. 

I really like loud music. If I crank it up and I hear distortion, it makes me mad. LOL (first-world problems, eh?)

Here is what I want to do, ideally:

I'm not a _total_ audiophile, so I don't need a reference grade HU. I really like the aesthetics of the AppRadio3. I have an iPhone 5. I had a Pioneer AVH-P8400BH in a Mk5 GTI going straight to the factory speakers with a 12" JL W0 and it was good for me. The AppRadio3 seems to be very similar but with a beautiful glass screen. I don't need or want Nav. 

I would like to run a high quality amp from the aftermarket HU to the factory speakers using the factory wiring. Can I bypass the Dynaudio amp somehow with a harness?

It's very important to me that this system is reversible so I don't want to cut any wires. 

The way I see it is that the factory wires will be sufficient along with the factory speakers - as long as I can amplify them. 

Then, running a sub and amp will be a breeze!

If it didn't need to be reversible, I would just re-wire everything. Including new speakers inside. 

TL;DR Summary:

- want to run Pioneer AppRadio3
- need to cut the low frequencies from inside speakers
- needs to be a reversible mod (no factory wire cutting)
- factory speakers are fine with a good quality amp
- I really like JL stuff
- Dynaudio causing headaches

Any ideas? :wave:

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

OK well it depends on your budget but I would look at one of the 5 channel solutions from JL, either the xd700/5 or the hd900/5 as a solution for an amp. Its a all on one solution for your system as far as amps go. Now here is where it gets tricky on that car. I am not sure where the crossover networks are for the stock speakers. If they are built into the factory amp than your only solutions are to either build crossovers for the factory components or run an active set up with multiple amps, which is where the bitone would excel (I have a bitone btw and its a fantastic piece). If I was you what I would do is I would do your deck, do one of the 5 channels I listed, replace the stock speakers with aftermarket that would come with their own crossover network and run all brand new wires, leaving the stock ones untouched. Then if you need to go back to stock its a simple removal/reinstall and you arent limited by your stock gear.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

ravendarat said:


> OK well it depends on your budget....


How rude of me not to respond to your thoughtful post. Thanks for taking the time. 

Does anyone know if the factory amp uses crossovers inside, or are the crossovers in-line with or at the speakers? My guess would be at the speakers but you never know what VW would do. Maybe I'll try to find an SSP on the Golf R and/or an OE audio system wiring diagram. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

Well - Audison has released the Prima line for OEM integration. Just waiting to hear from my local dealer on pricing:

http://www.trendsinc.com/Store/news...he-oem-integrator-a-historical-turning-point-

http://www.audison.eu/index.php?page=productLine&id=19


----------



## Dubtuner98284 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dynaudio uses internal crossovers, so it may be hard to keep the dynaudio speakers with the upgrade of the amplifier. I have no problems with distortion at high volumes with my system. I tuned my bass all the way off on my head unit and tuned my amp to make up for the missing low midbass. Even with the bass all the way down, midbass will be picked up by the midbass drivers. If you still aren't happy, you could use an aftermarket head unit like the Eonon OEM style replacement. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eonon-8-Car...2|Make:Volkswagen&hash=item43bda521d9&vxp=mtr It has more audio control and specific subwoofer control.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

That Eonon head unit looks pretty feature packed. But I'm always concerned about the quality of such an inexpensive piece of kit. Also, I wonder if there are any compatibility issues with the Dynaudio amp? I'd ask the seller, but eBay is driving me crazy with their password system.

I think the Audison Prima system replaces the Dynaudio amp. And I know that Audison stuff is very premium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubtuner98284 (Feb 20, 2014)

I took a look at the audison prima line again. Looks really nice to me. I don't know how plug and play it will be for a system like mine. I don't know if the 2012 Dynaudio system has any major changes. The amplifier for a dynaudio system has a 4 channel input and a 10 channel output. This is because the crossovers are built into the amplifier and not at the individual speaker pods. Something like the Audison bit almost has enough to input the full spectrum of outputs form the factory amp, but you would then have to have another 3 amps to run everything. (Two of the 4 channel and a 2 channel just to run the factory speakers. You can bypass the factory amp with a lot of wiring and a single 4 channel if you buy crossovers and rewire from the back of the head unit all the way to the doors. This alone makes it difficult to do in our cars. If it is still like mine, the factory head unit puts out a full strength output before the amp, and not a low signal like the Monsoon systems did. It makes wiring in a LOC like the Audiocontrol LC2i a lot easier. I am using a basic high low converter due to being broke when I got my system, and wanting to hook it up then and there. I also have a hard time spending over $1100 (the cheapest I have found for a factory 510 series navigation head unit) for something that costs about $100-150 to produce. 

I have had lots of systems in my life, and I have come to realize this... Most head units have similar output. If I want better sound, I am going to need a good signal processor. I tested this myself by using 4 different head units in a sound quality build I did in 2005. It was a flat out tie down the board when the head units were installed without changes to the signal processor. I think there was about a half point difference between them all. Alpine was the best, though. Half a point in a RTA score is only discernable by using a computer to process the difference. A true audiophile wouldn't notice a difference.


I just realized that you have a 510 head unit. I am also amazed that you are finding problems with an audio system that equal to the systems that come in high end cars like Bugatti. I admit, the system without a subwoofer has problems getting really low, but from mid bass to high, it is spectacular. Crystal clear. Dynamic.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. You're right, the Dynaudio system is actually very good. In fact, it's probably one of the best implementations in the current lineup. However, I need more low end filler. I'm just looking for a way to do that, while retaining the clarity of the standard system. There are a few guys around me in Toronto that had installed a low level output to install a sub - and they are happy with the results. So I listened - and was not impressed. I, too, have been into car audio for a long time and I know that I need a good DSP to achieve my desired result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

I've got a rep looking into the Audison Prima for me - I'll post info here once I have more to go on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

